# Getting A Ball Python



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello i am buying a ball python soon im buying a large viv straight away and im just wondering if im missing out anything for its setup

Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 90 X 45 X 45 cm
Exo Terra Rock Terrarium Background 90 x 45 cm
Exo Terra Snake Cave Large
Exo Terra Snake Cave Medium
Exo Terra Large water dish
Exo Terra Rainforest Heatwave Mats Large 28 x 43 cm
Exo Terra Hygrometer Dial
Exo Terra Thermometer Analog Dial
Exo Terra Large water dish
Repti Bark

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a hatchling Royal Python & he's in a 12L RUB (Really Useful Box) bought from Staples for less than £7.00. Also i wouldn't use those dial thermometer things as they aren't very accurate. Best off getting 2 digital ones with a probe as these are far more accurate (can pick them up cheap on ebay). The Exo-terra glass tanks are ok but they don't keep the heat in very well so you may struggle to keep the temp right. Also with the tanks you are spending out money which is wasted as they are expensive, get a RUB, a couple of hides (medium are fine), heat mat, Thermostat either a mat stat or a pulse stat (very important as it regulates the temperature so you don't burn the snake), 2 Digital thermometers (one for warm end & other for cool end), small water bowl & this should do you. You can use Aspen as substrate or kitchen roll or newspaper are cheap.


----------



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok thankyou very much is the Habistat mat stat a good mat stat?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I personally would not use a glass tank for a royal. They do not retain heat very well (and the exo-terra mesh tops mean a lot of heat just goes whoooph out of the top of the tank) and some baby royals can be stressed by the open sides.

I would personally suggest going for a wooden vivarium and a ceramic setup with a pulse thermostat and a bulb guard if you want a display cage. This will provide the warm air temperatures your royal needs as well as the basking spot. Heat mats only really work for royals in racking systems, where warm air is retained by the shelves of the rack; otherwise, heat mats don't create enough air heat. Your snake might be lying on a warm basking spot, but it's breathing cold air.


----------



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

I would be using Exo Terra Background for the sides and back and ive herd from alot of people that ball pythons prefer belly heat more then heat from above what is a ceramic set up though?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Belly heat is useful, but a ceramic or bulb CAN provide this if you set your cage up right (a basking stone or log under the bulb). The problem is that heat mats do not warm up the air enough, and in a glass tank that WILL be a problem.

The background's a nice idea, but it still won't hold the heat in the top.

I have explained the ceramic setup via PM.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

just to add if its a hatchling i would go for a 12lr rub as royals are quite scared snakes so they need to feel secure and safe so if you do decide to put ur python in a big viv make sure u provide loads of hiding spaces and also if your python dosent feel safe or secure than it will go off its food for a while best to start with a 12lr rub m8 : victory:


----------



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

*Different Setup*

Hello im wondering if this is a better setup ?

•1 x 36 x 15 x 15 inch vivarium
•1 x Microclimate 600w dimming thermostat
•1 x 100w red bayonet basking bulb
•1 x deluxe spotlight guard
•2 x Exo Terra liquid crystal thermometers
•1 x Triple 8 Reptiles 10ltr orchid bark
•1 x Exo Terra large water bowl
•2 x Exo Terra large hides

and can add if needed

•30 inch 2% UVB tube
•1 x 25w starter

Its a 3ft Ball Python Setup from Triple 8 Reptiles

Triple 8 Reptiles - Triple 8 Reptiles Royal Python Setup 3ft Vivarium (Limed Oak)+ Lighting


----------



## JamesBarnett (Nov 11, 2009)

*Ball Python Set Up*

BUMP:whip:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, that is a better setup. 

It's up to you whether you want the UVB - a royal python doesn't *need* it but it won't do any harm and it *might* be beneficial.

I would still swap the following:

Microclimate dimming stat - get a Microclimate Pulse stat
100W bayonet bulb - get a 60 watt Ceramic

And ask for the vivarium to have an Edison Screw heat-resistant fitting put in it, not a Bayonet fitting. They're easy enough to change if you know how to wire a light fixture, but if you're getting one ready-built, you might as well get it built to spec.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

JamesBarnett said:


> Hello im wondering if this is a better setup ?
> 
> •1 x 36 x 15 x 15 inch vivarium
> •1 x Microclimate 600w dimming thermostat
> ...



I would ditch the liquid crystal thermometers & get 2 Digital ones with probes to measure the temperature accurately. You can pick these up fairly cheaply on ebay (type in the search "digital thermometer with probe") some are very expensive so look at them all, i picked up 2 which came from Hong Kong & were something silly like 99p + p+p think it was under £6 for the 2 :2thumb:. Here's one for you... Aquarium Digital Thermometer with Probe fish Tank Water on eBay (end time 09-Dec-09 22:59:50 GMT)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

As ssthisto says, thats the way ive always kept royals:no1:


----------

